# Buckmark Contour Reflec Sight



## lomita (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello,
Just picked up a new Buckmark Contour and I want to add a Red Dot Reflec Sight.

OR.........should I consider a Bushnell TRS-25 Trophy Series Red Dot Sight - 1x25,

here's a link:Bushnell® TRS-25 Trophy Series 1x25 Red Dot Sight w/ Battery DISCOUNT Bushnell 731303 FREE S&H

I'm looking for brand suggestions or any advice buget is $100. Also, what shoud be avoided?


----------



## pboucher2014 (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought the Browning reflex sight ad I like it....get for plinking...


----------

